# Will LTZ leather heated seats fit into ECO



## preston77 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi

I'd like to add heated seats to my '12 eco. I purchased a kit from ebay, pulled the seats out and tried to install the kit with no luck. The folds are in bad spots and electronics etc. on the seat would get in the way etc. 

I found some LTZ heated leather seats, and was wondering if the electronics would plug into the eco wiring harness. I could put in a switch for the heaters, but would like to know if the safety stuff will plug in.

Thanks,

Preston


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

preston77 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd like to add heated seats to my '12 eco. I purchased a kit from ebay, pulled the seats out and tried to install the kit with no luck. The folds are in bad spots and electronics etc. on the seat would get in the way etc.
> 
> ...



You would need a trip to the dealer to have them mate the airbags to your bcm even at that not sure if the heated/power seats would work


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Preston-

Soe of us started a thread a few years ago about this. If I recall correctly there are additional wiring harnesses under the seat and a control module hidden under the seat that would be required. Not to mention a different HVAC controller that contained the factory switches. 

If you had access to the entire LTZ car, and could get a lot of the wiring, and the price was right I think maybe it could be done, but my searching in AllData online showed it would be more involved than just pull the seats and plug them in. 

Someone did heated mirrors in a 2012 cruze from a 2013, and while part of the electrical harness was in the car, the harness in the door was different. 

There were actually more than three wiring harnesses inside the driver door. You would think that they would standardize for ease, but it looks like they went after removal of all costs!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

This question gets asked from time to time, but never gets a concrete answer. Here is every thread I could find about this topic, in the hopes that maybe we can finally get an answer on this:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...trofitting-automatic-climate-control-2lt.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...terior/40257-heated-eco-seats.html#post636721
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/19938-changing-climate-controls.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...installing-heated-electric-leather-seats.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...imate-control-2012-cruze-eco.html#post1330482


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2LT have heated seats and the hvac isn't auto climate like the LTZ. That should make it a little bit cheaper and easier.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

As Merc6 said, you should look for the climate control module from a 2LT(manual climate control), not an LTZ(automatic climate control). If you got the heated leather seats from a 2LT/LTZ, a climate control module from a 2LT, and possibly a harness for the seats (may not even be necessary), all it should take to make it work like it came that way from the factory is someone knowledgeable with a Tech 2 programmer. At least in theory.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So the seats fit .. thats good , hay smurf you know seats tell these goof balls how much fun you had with yer seats .. the end


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> As Merc6 said, you should look for the climate control module from a 2LT(manual climate control), not an LTZ(automatic climate control). If you got the heated leather seats from a 2LT/LTZ, a climate control module from a 2LT, and possibly a harness for the seats (may not even be necessary), all it should take to make it work like it came that way from the factory is someone knowledgeable with a Tech 2 programmer. At least in theory.


Teach 2? Aw **** that guy is on his way as we speak to get a 200.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah unfortunately the Tech 2 voodoo magic is whats needed to make it all work. But I'm certain the OP can find someone with a Tech 2 who could program this.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The nerve of some peeps ,, come here telling us they want the world and nobody shows up to tell them we do not really have the time ,money , nor patience to upgrade anything in our prized cruzens .. 
And then storm off with a viable contribution like Tech 2 experience .. OH well .. I really do not want to have that APPRadio 4 Installed in me IT .. that alone Attracts too much Attention from the Car Thieves !


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> Yeah unfortunately the Tech 2 voodoo magic is whats needed to make it all work. But I'm certain the OP can find someone with a Tech 2 who could program this.


Tech 2 doesn't work in our cars stopped in 2010


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ah thanks for the clarification. Looks like I am a little out of the loop on what dealerships program with. Looks like its all GDS2 now. So it should be even faster and easier.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

SneakerFix said:


> Tech 2 doesn't work in our cars stopped in 2010


LOL that's good to know then.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Did OP ever get the LTZ heated seats to work? Doing the same thing but the dealers say they cant program it to work from the factory controls. Is there any hack out there to make it work? Or can you buy an install kit with switches and a timer to power the heaters?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

atikovi said:


> Did OP ever get the LTZ heated seats to work? Doing the same thing but the dealers say they cant program it to work from the factory controls. Is there any hack out there to make it work? Or can you buy an install kit with switches and a timer to power the heaters?


Dealership is only way and they pretty much aren't willing to do it unless the car came with it from the factory. Some have added aftermarket switches to the chair or make a blank plate where the useless change cubby is below the HVAC is for them.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Probably more trouble that it's worth. The heaters have temperature sensors that cut power when it's too hot. Don't think just a switch to 12V would work.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't remember, my last LTZ loaners were 90*F weather so no heated seats were used. For my Subaru it was a simple wheel to turn and was plug and play with non GT models when you swapped the power seats in.


----------

